# when the man dont want sex



## Layla83 (Sep 21, 2011)

I have had 2 kids but lost all the weight. I look after myself. Wear make up, do my hair, dress nicely but still my hubby just couldn't be bothered. I just realised how bad this marriage is that I can post a thread in every section. No sex, depressed husband, emotional manipulator. Ladies who of you would've stayed. The thing is though his a nice guy (or pretends to be). Buy me nice things, which I'm made to feel guilty about later (in a subtle way) but I need sex. Not just when you are in the mood every 4 months or had a beer. I am starting to enjoy compliments from other men a lot more and this is dangerous as he does not give me those. If I do something with my hair, instead of saying you look beautiful, he will say wow that looks different. Really? Different?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jamison (Feb 10, 2011)

No, he isn't very nice if he buys you things and then later makes you feel guilty for it. 

Have you point blank asked him why he doesn't want sex? You stated he was depressed, maybe that is part of it? Has he been seen by his doctor?


----------



## lovemybabies (Oct 4, 2011)

was he always like this hon?

my H has never been interested in sex...I"ve been lacking in that dept for 10 years. Our H's are the same person!


----------



## Layla83 (Sep 21, 2011)

His always been like this. Oh wait the first month was different. Otherwise he was like this. He says he doesn't know why he doesn't want sex. He says maybe our lives are just busy. That's a lie. We have lots of time
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

It's estimated that 1 in 5 men have lower libidoes.

You have to explore some of the potential causes, if indeed there's something causing a lower libido for him, and start determining whether there could be a reason for it in order to be able to address it:

Solutions for Low Libido in Men

As well, how do you react when he is like this? Are you getting mad, are you constantly bringing it up, are you constantly 'chasing' him, possibly even smothering or overheating him?

And, how does he feel about this? Does he acknowledge that it is an issue in your relationship? Is he willing to try and do anything about it?

Best wishes.


----------



## Layla83 (Sep 21, 2011)

Thank you so much for all the advice. I am going to look into it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

